# EN: also - adverb placement



## saharadust

Bonsoir,

J'ai un petit doute quant à l'ordre de ces mots : 

dit-on : 

She was also the film editor on this project. 

ou 

She also was..

Merci

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## radagasty

I would favour _she was also..._ but both are acceptable.


----------



## afilnit

"also" is normally placed before the verb in a sentence.
But, what about the case of the verb "to be" ? 
For instance,  "Delta also is a major carrier to Mexico". Isn't it better to write "Delta is also a major carrier to Mexico" ?

Thanks


----------



## quinoa

Except with "be", you put it after.


----------



## Gerdihono

I would just like to say as a native english speaker, that with "to be" i would always use "also" after the verb, sounds more natural, however, i could say "i  like to run also" or "I also like to run" both sound ok to me, i think context depends. any way, basically quinoa was right


----------



## Aud39

Bonjour,

pourriez-vous SVP me donner la place de "also" dans une phrase négative comme :

They do not *also *compete...

OR

They *also *do not compete...

Laquelle sonne mieux? Merci !


----------



## willeman3

A confirmer, mais je crois que la première proposition est incorrecte.


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Well, English is imprecise compared to French so... someone could conceivably say "They do not also compete".   "They also do not compete" definitely sounds better, however.


----------



## misterk

The placement of words like "also" and "only" can change the meaning of a sentence. Both of your sentences are possible, depending upon what you are trying to emphasize.

E.g.: 
They play at Wimbledon, and they compete in the French Open, but they do not also compete at the US Open. 
She does not compete in international tournaments since the death of her mother. And her brothers? They also do not compete since the death of their mother.


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Ah yes - that's what I wanted to say but didn't


----------



## Micia93

misterk said:


> She does not compete in international tournaments since the death of her mother. And her brothers? They also do not compete since the death of their mother.


 
I would have said here "they don't compete too / or either.."
would it be uncorrect ?


----------



## misterk

They don't compete either.


----------



## Micia93

Thank you Misterk 

so, which one is the more natural :" they don't compte either" or "they also don't compete" ?
(I'd tend to say the 1st one)


----------



## misterk

Yes, I agree.


----------



## mammmam

Hello everybody!

Could you please help me to chose the correct word order of this sentence?

_I am glad to hear that I could babysit your son *also* this year._
or
_I am glad to hear that I could babysit your son this year *also*._
or
_I am glad to hear that I could *also* babysit your son this year._


Thank you very much for your help! Adverbs make me always confused! (or: Adverbs always make me confused? )


----------



## makandés66

Correct :  I am glad to hear that I could also babysit your son this year. 

The second one sounds a bit funny but that works too.


----------

